
Computer Networks – Arpanet Doc (1972) - RyanShook
https://archive.org/details/ComputerNetworks_TheHeraldsOfResourceSharing
======
RyanShook
An excellent piece of internet history, this 30 minute doc from 1972 features
many of the creators of the internet. Amazing how far ahead the people
involved were thinking, many of the concepts wouldn’t be fully realized until
decades later.

